# DVR disconnected from network on new install



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

Need a little help. I just had the Whole Home service installed two days ago and I cannot get it to work.

Before the install, I had a HR20-700 and an H20, with an LNB3.

The installer swapped out the LNB3 with an LNB5, the H20 for an H24, I added an H24 for another room, and we left the HR20-700 alone. The DECA is, of course, on the HR20-700.

All was working after the installer left and I got one whole recorded show out of the network before things went wrong.

The problem now is that whenever I try to view a recorded show in another room, the first frame of the show comes on, then freezes. A message displays: "xxx (name of my DVR) has been disconnected from your home network. The device is no longer available". The only way to access the playlist afterward is to reset the HR20-700.

I tried power cycling the DECA interface connected to my router (Apple Airport Extreme), resetting all the receivers, and nothing solves the problem.

All receivers are authorized and the HR20-700 is set to allow sharing. All lights are green on both boxes for the DECA (on the HR20-700 and on the router).

Any ideas as to what could be wrong? So far as I've read, the HR20-700 should work with this service (unlike the 20-100). Planning to call DirecTV as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think you have a problem with your DHCP and this thread should help: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185713


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. Trying it now and will update. Also called DirecTV, they are having a tech come back out to check things out.


----------



## neuronbob (Apr 12, 2003)

Working fine.

I reset the router.
I reset the DVR and manually entered the network info.
All has been good for the last 1 1/2 hours. Now I know what to do if the DVR disconnects. :biggthump


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

YES


----------

